# 2009 Scott Bikes



## brn2vlo (Sep 28, 2006)

Is there any info/pics of the 2009 Scott lineup? I have noticed that they have removed the pricing from the 08's online and heard from my LBS that most of the line, other than Addicts are pretty much out of stock. I have started seeing most of brands trickling in some 09's and was just curious about the Scott's...


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/our-online-shop/2009-early-intro-bikes/2009-scott-bikes/2009-scott-cr1.html

http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/our-online-shop/2009-early-intro-bikes/2009-scott-bikes/2009-scott-addict.html


----------



## brn2vlo (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah I had found those pics but don't really know how "real" they are. I mean it is the same pic for every model they have. All of the models are spec'd the same too? Thanks though!


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

brn2vlo said:


> Yeah I had found those pics but don't really know how "real" they are. I mean it is the same pic for every model they have. All of the models are spec'd the same too? Thanks though!


Look again. The pics are not the same and the components range from Ultegra to 105 to the Ultegra Ice Grey.


----------



## brn2vlo (Sep 28, 2006)

Site must have been updated then. Also dealers now have the 09 books with the bikes as well...


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone see the team paintjobs out there in the shops (the Addicts with the white front & rear)? I only see the Limited and the R1's with the red pinstripes. I'm digging the team look.


----------

